# WTB Propane fryer bolier



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking for a Propane boiler with the stand and deep pot for crawfish, anyone got one for sale ??????


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/turkey-fryer-rv-stabilizer-jacks-499570/


??????????????????????


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The search function is an amazing thing.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have a couple big tanks if u need one. I'll make u a good deal on it


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Check this one out

http://www.google.com/search?q=crawfish+boiler+that+dumps&biw=1047&bih=482&tbm=isch&imgil=24iqsldrF-0wvM%253A%253Bp7jFBkrLoeuInM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.thecrawfishcompany.com%25252FCustom_Cooker___Trailers.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=24iqsldrF-0wvM%253A%252Cp7jFBkrLoeuInM%252C_&usg=__0Aj3RxBkiwC9ib8ESIoL9XS1l78%3D&dpr=1.3&ved=0CGEQyjc&ei=DC37VLmsIIuzogSln4AQ#imgrc=24iqsldrF-0wvM%253A%3Bp7jFBkrLoeuInM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi630.photobucket.com%252Falbums%252Fuu28%252Fjdp169888%252F2011%252520Crawfish%252520Boils%252FCustom%252520Cookers%252FDSC03140.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.thecrawfishcompany.com%252FCustom_Cooker___Trailers.php%3B768%3B576


----------

